

Docker SSL Cert Expired Today - zachgersh

index.docker.io is currently failing SSL validation
======
jlgaddis
Looks like all discussion is happening on this other thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9241802](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9241802)

